
The Fighting Has Begun Over Who Owns Land Drowned by Climate Change - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-04-25/fight-grows-over-who-owns-real-estate-drowned-by-climate-change
======
HarryHirsch
From the article: _The owner sued, with backing from the Pacific Legal
Foundation, a libertarian advocacy group supported by the Koch brothers. Jim
Burling, the foundation’s vice president, says there was a fundamental flaw in
the town’s argument: Only the state, not local officials, has the authority to
declare that the high-tide line has moved — and where the line’s new position
might be._

The libertarians say you need the government - in fact only a certain
governmental department will do - to declare where the high-tide line might
be?! Peoples' eyes might not be enough? That's hilarious! Libertarians are all
about freedom, individual sovereignty and decentralization but for where the
beach ends in Nags Head you need to go up to the government offices in
Raleigh, NC.

I understand that when two adults disagree that they go the referee - the
court - together, but how can two adults disagree over the fact where the
waterline is?

